# Bosch Axxis W/D? Front Loader advice..



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Anyone else have one??

We just moved and renovated and had a NEW w/d installed!!

I have done one load of diapers and they seem to have come out ok. Anyone that has one that can give me any BTDT suggestions would be great.

Don't want to do something stupid to ruin my stash









Now if I could just find my dang sprayer in all these boxes


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

nobody? really?

How about advice for a frontloading newbie then?


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

We have a Bosch Nexxt front loader and I love it (except that it has a tendancy to suck in any little thing and have it clog the drain pump -- but I've gotten really good at fixing it myself!







). The one thing I really had to learn was to use MUCH MUCH less detergent. When I do a diaper load I use less than a teaspoon of soap, and even with that small amount I still end up with some suds when I boil the hemp once in a while.

Yay on the new washer!


----------



## AustinAmber (Sep 28, 2006)

I also have the Nexxt and I've had the drain clogging problem. Had some guy out to fix it and he pulled out a mangled nursing pad! Just remember to use a mesh bag for small stuff. Overall I like mine BUT I do have some problems with the washer. If I don't leave the door open the washer will stink and I have to run an empty load with bleach. It is constantly off balance. There is no rinse only option so I use the QuickWash feature to pre-rinse my dipes in warm water. No issues with the dryer.
HTH


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Got it!
Teaspoon of detergent and leave the door open!

Our washer only came with a quickstart guide in English and I can't find a manual online







:

Can I put powder in the detergent container. I now they don't want you using bleach, but what about oxyclean type stuff?


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

AustinAmber I do the same with the quick wash -- no option of rinse only is a total drag







Our washer has clogged so many times now that I just leave that little round cover off in front so I can unscrew the cap and clear the pump myself. It takes but a second and just requires some pliers to pull the plastic thing out behind the screw cap. I do use a bag for stuff (even my socks get pulled in?!) but sometimes things sneak by me in pockets, etc (like hair ties, coins).

I use powdered detergent for the dipes, and during the quick wash pre-wash I sometimes put in oxy-clean only.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Suddenly my DS room smells like ammonia _every_ morning!

Is it the front loader?

I swear I only used a teaspoon of det.


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

Hmmm this is a brand new problem then? You may have to experiment with your detergent amount. I use so little becuase that is what works for me with our water, your water may require you to use more? Run them w/o any detergent and make sure you don't have bubbles in there also.

At least that's what I would do


----------



## vagabonder (Jun 8, 2007)

I have the Bosch Nexxt as well. That's a great idea to use the Quickwash first! I usually wash the diapers on the Xtrasanitary with an extra rinse. Which temp do you guys use for the main wash?

I tried adding oxi-clean once and dd's bum was not happy! I guess she is sensitive to it so just regular detergent for us now.


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vagabonder* 
I have the Bosch Nexxt as well. That's a great idea to use the Quickwash first! I usually wash the diapers on the Xtrasanitary with an extra rinse. Which temp do you guys use for the main wash?


I use the Xtrasanitary wash w/extra rinse also. I only use the quickwash first if there is poop residue involved.

Every once in a while (more often lately) I throw in pee dipes with our regular laundry on the normal cold wash cycle -- that is for when we aren't using many dipes because he is asking to use the potty or just diaperless at home (and no poopy ones).


----------



## AustinAmber (Sep 28, 2006)

I wash on Hot. The only time I used Xtrasanitary wash was when I lent out my old newborn dipes to a friend and I washed them first. I would use it if DS had a stomach bug too, but that has never happened (knock on wood). Never tried OxyClean but I keep Calgon in business because I have such hard water! I think the Calgon negates the money saved on CDing, it is so expensive. I have had to strip my prefolds and I'm sure my pockets would benefit from a good stripping too.
Nate'sMama, I am pretty sure that the ammonia smell is not related to residue in the dipes. From what I understand the smell comes from the breakdown of urea in the urine and a normal product of that breakdown is ammonia. My pail often smells like ammonia after a day or two full of dipes. I guess residue in the dipes could facilitate the process and make the smell worse though







, not sure.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

The Axxis has a kidscare cycle and a Sanitary cycle.
I used to do a cold rinse first with my top loader.

I'll try a quickwash then maybe the sanitary instead of the kidcare.

More ammonia stink this am









Just to be clear can I use powder?


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 

Just to be clear can I use powder?

I do (Country Save). It is all I have ever used for diaper loads.


----------



## beachlover (Sep 14, 2007)

Can you do a cold rinse spin first? Then a hot wash/cold rinse and then an extra cold rinse.

Make sure the detergent you use is meant for Front Loaders. Either an All Clear Product like Tide Clear HE (and even then use half of what they say for a diaper load) or something like Country Save or Charlies.

If it's suddenly smelling just after getting the front loader, I'd say you should strip your diapers. You can use some regular old dawn for this. Then use a 1/4-1/2 cup of vinegar in the fabric softner spot and then rinse with an extra cold rinse.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nate'sMama* 
The Axxis has a kidscare cycle and a Sanitary cycle.
I used to do a cold rinse first with my top loader.

I'll try a quickwash then maybe the sanitary instead of the kidcare.

More ammonia stink this am









Just to be clear can I use powder?


----------



## Free Thinker (Jan 1, 2003)

Taking notes, we plan to get a new Bosch w/d when we finish our new house in about 4-5 months, any suggestions???


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

ok the refresh cylce is a rinse - excellent!
bought some charlies - not so excellent.
I have a wash in now. 3rd try with charlies I have heard it takes a few washes to work well.
His room is only slightly smelly in the am now.


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

Aaaaaarrgh!

Now he has a terrible diaper rash! Looks like yeast








My head is going to explode. I have a new 10 day old and I am this close to switching back to sposies.
I have to work this out before I put her in her cloth next week.

I stripped them with dawn.
Charlies doesn't get them smelling clean. Tide HE too sudsy.
WTH am I supposed to do here? Can you tell I am having hormone shifts







:
Can anyone link me to the dishwasher strip link?


----------



## Nate'sMama (Jul 21, 2007)

So the washer was not pumping out ANY hot water!!!

I had been washing my dipes with cold that whole time and didn't know it. The washer has a bum control panel and it's getting fixed this week.

Did I wreck my dipes by treating them so poorly with cold??

Can someone link me to the dishwasher strip thread (search is being revamped!)


----------

